
Use the Source - duck
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/09/19/Using-Open-Source
======
cromulent
It's difficult to read this article about "Open Source Wins" without thinking
about RMS's point about Android 3.0 and 3.1 source code not being released.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3016319>

